# Safe travels



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

Well, in a week I am off to Yellowstone! I have arranged for my precious hedgehog to stay with a friend for the week. She has never had a hedgehog, but she promised that Pepper would get her minimal hour of play time every night, be kept plenty warm, and be safe and happy. I typed up a LONG instruction guide with the vet's number, which is 10 mins from the pet store both of us work at. 
I'm nervous about taking Pepper outside with the snow, and the cold, and the wet. I have a regular cat carrier, plenty of fleece, and a microwaveable heating pad. Anything else I could do to make the transport easier?


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Heat up the car first?

Usually they are quite cozy with the extra fleece and heating pad/hand warmers.

Make sure you bring "your" water for hedgie to drink while you are gone. Don't want Pepper to go on strike. 

Have fun and be safe!


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

I've never heard that about the water! You've heard stories of hedgehogs refusing to drink different water?!


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Yep I've heard of it happening. Most hedgies will be fine with another type of water but stone will drink less or not drink at all. I would tell your friend to try giving your hedgie her own water and if your hedgie reacts badly then give her your own water just in case.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Or bring bottled water--I would double check to make sure Pepper would drink it first.

Yeah, someone here just changed from their water to bottled water and the hedgie drank a LOT more. Also there was that problem in Ohio last year where the city water was undrinkable due to organisms. 

Every city's water has a different "taste" due to minerals in the water. And well water always has that irony taste.

I always use filtered (Pur) water, even when I water my plants. :lol:


----------



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

Erin was the opposite way round. She wouldn't drink bottled but drinks tap instead.

I just had to take her to the vet in freezing conditions. I put as much fleece in her carrier as I could, then her snuggle safe disk and then her in her snuggle bag on top of that. Then I put the carrier in a tote bag to minimise the cold wind and when I left the vet later that evening I put another piece of fleece on top of the carrier (but made sure she could still get air!). She was fine  I also asked the taxi driver to put the heater on but he said it was broken :lol:


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

Darn taxi drivers!! Thank you everyone! 
I use a pur water filter too lol


----------

